# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  CURSO ONLINE: GLOBALG.A.P. Farm Assurer Norma IFA Cultivos Frutas y Hortalizas

## Angelo Lazo Galdos

*GLOBALG.A.P. Academy* ofrece curso en linea  dirigido a ténicos agrícolas, auditores internos, consultores y todos aquellos interesados en capacitarse directamente de GLOBALG.A.P. Recibiran material original, examén oficial y certificado de participación.  Fechas: 12 al 14 de Mayo 2020. Cupo máximo 15 participantes. Inscripciones en:https://globalgapacademy.talentlms.c...og/info/id:216 
Los participantes que aprueban el exámen tendrán la oportunidad de aplicar al programa GLOBALG.A.P. FARM ASSURER, de asesores/implementadores oficiales GLOBALG.A.P. Conozca los beneficios del programa AQUI .  200402_FA_Angelo_12-14 May.jpg 
Informes: 955 082 946 / lazo@globalgap.orgTemas similares: Curso Teórico Practico: DESHIDRATACIÓN DE FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS CURSO DE DESHIDRATADO DE FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS CURSO DE DESHIDRATADO DE FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS CURSO DE DESHIDRATACION DE FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS - 07 DE JUNIO CURSO INTERNACIONAL DE BUENAS PRÁCTICAS AGRÍCOLAS ENFOCADO EN GLOBALG.A.P. IFA,  VERSIÓN 4.0 PARA FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS + GRASP (EVALUACIÓN DE PRACTICAS SOCIALES). DÍAS 29, 30 Y 31 DE MAYO DE 2012.

----------


## erikantis

muy interesante, gracias por la informacion, lo tomare en cuenta

----------


## tonyb

Muy buen curso, lo vi en una publicidad del sitio https://nearbyall.com/

----------

